# getting to asheville



## krynitz (Jan 28, 2017)

im currently in NYC, thinking of hitching my way to asheville. i reckon i should get out of NY state as a starting point. where do you guys reckon is best to go?

ive been told allentown is probably my best bet. anybody have any other suggestions? or even, what off ramp they suggest in allentown?


Sent from my iPad using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jan 28, 2017)

you could take a beiber bus from nyc to allentown pa (which i assume is the allentown you are talking about) for like 13 bucks, and hitch out of allentown pa or you could take another bieber bus from allentown to philly also for like 13 bucks. if you decide to do this there are pretty frequent csx rides to the north carolina area, not sure if youre into that mode of travel though, NS has a big yard in allentown too, but ive never gone anywhere except east west from there and its kind of sketch its like jammed against a hill, a road, and the canal/creek, never liked it

the allentown bus station is depressing, downtown spanging is weak at best, as it is in most small, depressed, pa cities (allentown, reading, lancaster, york, harrisburg, bethlehem, etc) 

do not take a bieber bus to philly if you plan to hitchhike out of philly, you will have to go substantially far outside the city to hitchhike, continue on buses to DC or Richmond instead of trapping yourself in philly

hitching out of allentown for long distance i recommend going to the 78/476/22 interchange west of the city or better yet farther out to fogelsville, hitch west on 78 until you can get to carlisle to catch 81 south and hangout at a truck stop or the rutters. 78 can be intimidating some of the ramps are desolate and in the middle of nowhere in the lehigh valley, 81 in comparison is pretty well traveled and you will be less out of place

avoid 476 north east extension and the generally the turnpike in PA, the rest stops are pretty good and worth spanging if you ever do end up on the turnpike, you shouldn't its east/west, minus that spur by allentown

once you get to 81 its literally a straight shot to 26 which youll catch somewhere near johnson city tenn/ bristol va/tn

are you leaving soon? its cold as fuck...

hope this all makes sense, kind of rambling, let me know if i can elaborate on anything


----------



## krynitz (Jan 29, 2017)

thats awesome! 

i'm on the road currently but got a shared ride to durham. so, ill be heading to asheville from there in a few hours.

i would have been on the 78 unknowingly if i hadnt gotten this. damn, am i glad.

got anything similar for durham? much shorter distance, i reckon i can wing it more easily.

thanks


Sent from my iPad using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## SpoonLady (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey man, I'm in Asheville. Not warm here but probably warmer than NYC. Snowing now.


----------



## krynitz (Jan 30, 2017)

SpoonLady said:


> Hey man, I'm in Asheville. Not warm here but probably warmer than NYC. Snowing now.


just got in, about to go bimble around downtown lost and happy. keep a look out for a guy in a black coat, grey hat, orange pack and resonator guitar, come say hello!
i know one cat, dason spike, i need to track down but apart from that, im on my own until... well, friends are made all the time.


----------



## SpoonLady (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, I'm the Spoon Lady. Folks know me. I'll look for you.


----------



## krynitz (Jan 31, 2017)

SpoonLady said:


> Well, I'm the Spoon Lady. Folks know me. I'll look for you.


I'll ask around and say hello!


----------

